# Will new S3 be quick enough at 280 hp?



## I love pizza (Feb 8, 2003)

If any of you have driven a new 3.2 TT with DSG its not that impressive power wise. I love the tranny, but the power didn't justify the price. The new S3 will have a NA motor with 30 more horsepower than the 3.2 TT so that will make it at 280 from what I read. Will that be that quick? I'm contemplating holding off on other cars waiting for the new S3 but I got the feeling this car won't be too much of a bahn burner, more of a quick sedan for $45K.
What do you think?
Phil


----------

